# Antiquated Farmhouse



## jsp77 (Nov 29, 2017)

I visited this a few months ago, looks like some work is now going on as all the undergrowth around the house has been cleared. Had this on the list for a while, driven past a few times and glad i finally got to have a look.
Once inside was pleasantly surprised with what was inside, although some rooms were very dark.

*on with the photos * 


https://flic.kr/p/Z83uiC


https://flic.kr/p/YPfXm9


https://flic.kr/p/YuLNCA


https://flic.kr/p/XNJZfW


https://flic.kr/p/YuLBms


https://flic.kr/p/YQMVFo


https://flic.kr/p/BMqCP1


https://flic.kr/p/YTqrd4


https://flic.kr/p/YTqkkT


https://flic.kr/p/YPfxcs


https://flic.kr/p/YuLjtQ


https://flic.kr/p/YPftN3


https://flic.kr/p/BMqeWs


https://flic.kr/p/BMqdcA


https://flic.kr/p/YTq7xt


https://flic.kr/p/YQMoSQ


https://flic.kr/p/YTpZ3D

*thanks for looking*


----------



## HughieD (Nov 29, 2017)

Can see why you were pleasantly surprised JSP. Lots to see and beautifully captured.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 29, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Can see why you were pleasantly surprised JSP. Lots to see and beautifully captured.



cheers Hughie, was plenty to see in this one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice set mate.one I never got around too.nice to see it about still.nicely lit too.you ain't got a new 50mm lens by the way


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice set mate.one I never got around too.nice to see it about still.nicely lit too.you ain't got a new 50mm lens by the way



cheers mikey, yes i've had one in my bag for a while now. Great for the detailed shots


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 30, 2017)

That's not a bad looking house. I can see why you were pleasantly surprised. It has a lot of nice features, the frame and panel on the walls in the front room and the fireplace. I'd say the house is worth renovating.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 30, 2017)

Thats a lovely set jsp, the old vac is excellent!


----------



## smiler (Nov 30, 2017)

Lots of bygones there JSP, the washstand looked worth renovation, Nice One Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 30, 2017)

A nice collection there,was there a hat in the box?

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0009/lot-5934dbe0-35bd-4193-ab8c-a52d00078a65


----------



## Ferox (Dec 1, 2017)

Very nice bud. Cool detailed pics also


----------



## Rubex (Dec 1, 2017)

It's so nice to see that this place hasn't changed at all over the years  Beautiful photos jsp!


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 2, 2017)

Lovely stuff mate, some great detail shots of everything. Love that old Lucozade bottle!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 4, 2017)

Fantastic report mate, loving the detail shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 8, 2017)

This is very nice jsp and the little details you have focused on really give meaning to the place, love the model plane and sewing bits applause: a wonderful little find there!

A tiny amount of glare off them bottles, totally acceptable me thinks


----------



## SquashedRabbit (Dec 8, 2017)

Amazing find and great pictures!!


----------

